# New 12' Eco, various issues.



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I had the cruise control issue a couple weeks ago. I set it at 62 and when I bumped it up it would skip 63 and goto 64. The next time I drove the car it was fine. Strange


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

I've experienced the cruise control issue a few times. I simply take it off and turn it back on then it works fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I get the cruise control issue once in a while. When it starts you literally cannot set it to the skipped speed without turning it off and back on.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO here, 6,000 miles. Cruise control works flawlessly.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My cruise control does that too. For the suspension pop, mine was coming from the rear passenger side suspension. An emergency brake cable was loose and knocking around, according to the dealer. Whatever they did, they made the noise disappear. 

It looks like your car decided to break the parts early on while there's still tons of warranty left. Stuff breaks in a U, either right as it starts operation or right when it's at the end of its life.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

The cruise control on my 2011Eco does the same thing. I didn't think it was that much of a problem to mention it.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

ECOmaniac said:


> Has anyone experienced the cruise control anomaly or have any take on that? To me it just doesn't make sense that that is the intended operation, it can't be...


Had this same experience today. It would go from 64 mph to 66 mph.. I can't get to 65 mph until the trip back when it was fine. Weird.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My first car, a 1989 Olds Cutlass Ciera, did the same thing too. It had trouble keeping at 55 mph let alone 65, so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

It seems this cruise control thing seems to be a recurring issue. I too saw this happen on my 12 Eco. It would skip setting numbers and also sometimes I would notice that if I set it for 70mph the DIC would display 71mph. It at times appears to be 1mph off. I currently have just a hair over 6500 miles on mine.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm having the Same issue here with skipping mph on the cruze control. It doesn't happen all the time,but It does bug me a bit. It always goes away when I turn off the cruse control then turn it back on. It's nice to see that I'm defiantly not the only one dealing with it. 
11' Eco 8k miles.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow surprised to hear so many people have to same issue. I noticed too that the set speed is frequently 1 MPH off the actual, or at least displayed as if it is. I don't find it to be a major issue but still think this is something that GM should address. Probably can fix it with a PCM/BCM update, I swear it's purely software. Wondering too if the 1 MPH calibration is off. Hopefully they address it sometime soon


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fact that so many people have this issue makes me wonder if the step up/step down isn't actually something like 1.1 mph per step. This would explain both skipping an value and the fact that when I step up or down I feel like the new set point isn't always were then analog needle ends up.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya their PID for cruise control is probably jacked up, it's like it accepts "almost" values which to me means the integral part of the controller (PID = proportional, integral, derivative), isn't setup correctly. They should almost have to fix this with a future PCM update, or at least I hope they do.


----------



## cruzin2012 (Jan 12, 2012)

Turn off cruise control, set speed to desired speed with gas pedal, turn on cruise control, set cruise control, problem solved


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool then maybe they can refund me for the steering wheel increment/decrement switches that I paid for. Not being a smartass but we paid for this functionality and shouldn't have to work around it. And by the way the set speed (digital vs analog) still often doesn't match when using your suggested approach.


----------

